# Electronic Muffs



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great sale price on electronic muffs at Midway for $14.99. http://www.midwayusa.com/product/774928/caldwell-e-max-low-profile-electronic-earmuffs-nrr-23db-green


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a helluva deal. I use these at the range and am very pleased with them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Glen. I'm $14.99 poorer, but I'll save that in hearing aid batteries.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I really like the low profile. It's not always bumping the stick like bulkier models and I can hear people talking at the other end if the range. I was always having to pull my plugs just to hear who I was there with.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, Fred. I got tired of trying to talk to people with plugs in their ears, so I got enough of them for others to use. The 23 DB noise reduction is not the best, but foam plugs can still be used for big boomers. Much safer at the range.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Can you plug your Two ways in or Mp3 player?

If you can that has to be a misprint. WAY CHEEP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I have these guys. VERY good as well and a decent sale. Ipod plugs right in.

Howard Leight R-01526 Impact Sport Electronic Earmuff https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001T7QJ9O/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_bZCcub07T0BCX


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> Can you plug your Two ways in or Mp3 player?
> 
> If you can that has to be a misprint. WAY CHEEP!!!!!!!!


Yes they have a jack for your I-pod etc. They come with a patch cord too.

Cost me $19 including shipping.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I use both plugs and muffs when at the range.


----------

